# mod_php5 and apache22-itk-mpm error install



## Burdin (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm using FreeBSD 10. Please help me understand the new package infrastructure: PKGNG. I need to install apache22-itk-mpm and mod_php5.

mod_php5 installs apache22, but apache22-itk-mpm is necessary.

How to replace package apache22 with apache22-itk-mpm?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2014)

Burdin said:
			
		

> How to replace package apache22 with apache22-itk-mpm?


Build from ports. You cannot change the dependencies of packages.


----------



## Burdin (May 1, 2014)

To put all from ports. Pkg itself will fulfill when it is necessary. It is simpler to them to delete and look that such still to update.


----------

